# Charley is getting neutered tomrow



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

My little guy is getting neutered tom'row and I'm a little anxious about it. Also he will stay overnight and the doctor said he won't go home with a cone unless he needs it. 
I hope everything goes okay and that Charley isn't uncomfortable. He's 6 months this week.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Sawyer was just neutered last Friday. I was very nervous as well but he did great! I dropped him off at the vet at 9 am and picked him up at 4pm. Why does your little guy have to stay over night? Are there people there with him all night? 

I used a onesie instead of a cone and it worked so well! Sawyer had internal stitches only so I think that helped him not want to go after them. He was good as new pretty much when I picked him up. It has been so much work restricting his activity though! I am still carrying him up and down the stairs and not taking him to the park, but he feels great.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

It is always upsetting when our guys get spayed/neutered, we worry. Charley should do great. Yogi did not need a cone we were all worried because his testicles were not descended, he did great. It's less trauma for our boys, our little girls have it harder but they too are up and about quickly.


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Trooper got neutered on Monday. He sends his sympathies.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

how old are your pups? so much controversy over age to neuter. Charley is 6 months this week. 
I'm going to really miss him tonight. 
They keep him overnight to watch him. But I will ask who is watching.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Good Luck today Charley!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Thinking of Charley and you.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Everything will go well! Let us know how he is doing once he is back home.

I had Bumi neutered at 1 and Toby will be 1 as well before he gets snipped.

BTW, We haven't seen many pictures of Charlie lately...:biggrin1:


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Lori,

Has Charley lost all his baby teeth? Our vet wants to neuter Maccabee soon, and pull his remaining baby teeth. Pam suggested waiting until 7-8 months because she thinks he will have lost all the baby teeth by then, and pulling will not be necessary.

I nearly forgot: Good luck, Charley!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hope Charley does okay and recovers fast:kiss:


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Feel well soon Charley.


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck Charley!!! Sawyer is 9 months.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Yes. Charley lost all his baby teeth. As a matter of fact I have 10 of them!!! I decided to neuter Charley now because a) my vet recommends and b) he had just begun a bit of marking behavior outside. 
Btw, Charley weighed in today at 10.2 pounds. How big is Macabbee?


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

The vet says charley is doing great. Everything went smoothly. they keep him overnight just so that he can stay quiet. At home that would be more diffciult. I can't wait to get my little guys in my arms again. He'll probably smooch me forever.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Carefulove said:


> Everything will go well! Let us know how he is doing once he is back home.
> 
> I had Bumi neutered at 1 and Toby will be 1 as well before he gets snipped.
> 
> BTW, We haven't seen many pictures of Charlie lately...:biggrin1:


YOU waited a year??? Wow! I would have liked to but little Charley started marking a bit . How were you able to wait?


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Charleysmom said:


> YOU waited a year??? Wow! I would have liked to but little Charley started marking a bit . How were you able to wait?


Bumi never lifted his leg, until Toby ("Mr. Bad Influence") started lifting his a few months ago.

Toby started marking outside, which is fine by me. He sometimes (OK, daily) marks the playground and some flower Pots that DH has outside, but he just hoses it down in the afternoons.
He doesn't mark inside the house (Or I would have neutered him myself with a rusty knife) ound:


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm sure Charley will do fine! I am also surprised that he has to stay over. None of my males ever did. Is it a late day appointment?


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Charleysmom said:


> Yes. Charley lost all his baby teeth. As a matter of fact I have 10 of them!!! I decided to neuter Charley now because a) my vet recommends and b) he had just begun a bit of marking behavior outside.
> Btw, Charley weighed in today at 10.2 pounds. How big is Macabbee?


Maccabee is still small. He was about 6.5 pounds at 5 months.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Tthey keep him overnite just so they are forced to be restful just picked charley up and he's ok but if he moves the wrong way he screams with pain. Omg how will i keep him restful for two wks? No running playing will he be unhappy? I'm getting nervous. I have a collar for him in case he starts licking his wound.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad Charley is ok and he's back home resting


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Charley was fine overnight, He's still a bit uncomfortable but better than yesterday. Just walked him and making sure he doesn't run will be a challenge but one day at a time


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Glad he is home and is now over.
What I used for Bumi was a baby Onesie (sp?) you know, those shirts that snap at the bottom? I took it off to go outside, but inside the house, I kept it on and there was no need for a cone since he couldn't touch the incision.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

*Onesie*



Carefulove said:


> Glad he is home and is now over.
> What I used for Bumi was a baby Onesie (sp?) you know, those shirts that snap at the bottom? I took it off to go outside, but inside the house, I kept it on and there was no need for a cone since he couldn't touch the incision.


Smart thinking:thumb:


----------

